# Comment définir un nouveau GType en utilisant dbus-Glib?



## wwba (23 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis en train d'utiliser la connexion DBUS pour communiquer avec la MEDULLA du Marxbot. Mais quand j'utilise l'interface pour envoyer un évènement "SetSpeed" en utilisant la méthode "SendEventName", j'ai besoin de créer un nouveau GTYPE "DBUS_TYPE_G_INIT16_ARRAY" qui est un array de int16.

J'ai trouvé cette fonction : 
"#define DBUS_TYPE_G_INIT16_ARRAY (dbus_g_type_get_collection("GArray",Int16))" 
 mais elle n'identifie pas le type int16

NB J'écris mon code avec C en utilisant la bibliothèque "dbus-glib.h".

Je serai vraiment reconnaissante si vous m'aidez.


----------



## bompi (23 Mars 2012)

Très franchement, ta question n'est pas très bien contextualisée... :rateau:

Cela étant, que veux-tu dire par _"elle n'identifie pas le type int16"_ ? Je suppose que tu as un message d'erreur. Tu peux nous l'afficher ?

Il faudrait aussi indiquer quelle version de GLib tu utilises.


----------



## tatouille (26 Mars 2012)

guint16 ou standard uint16_t http://developer.gnome.org/glib/2.26/glib-GVariantType.html tu sembles avoir de grosses lacunes en programmation fixe cela avant d'essayer d'utiliser des librairies faites pour les adultes.


----------

